# Ski Boot Backpack



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

I keep saying I need to get something like this each season. I really want to find a decent sized ski boot backpack that can easily hold my boots, helmet, ski pants, parka and all accessories (gloves, googles, etc...). Any suggestions?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2006)

I just invested in a new boot backpack last week...my old one was shot.

I bought a Transpack...holds my boots in individual outside pockets and it leaves a large central space for the other items you mention.

Check out their website:

www.transpack.net

I bought the XT1.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm curious JimG, is the transpack big enough to hold pants, parka, helmet, etc... like Greg asked?  I have been looking at the Transpack and was wondering how much that middle compartment holds.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 7, 2006)

Rushski said:


> I'm curious JimG, is the transpack big enough to hold pants, parka, helmet, etc... like Greg asked?  I have been looking at the Transpack and was wondering how much that middle compartment holds.



Well, I think I'm going to have to leave the helmet out of the central storage space when I want to stuff pants and parkas in there. I was able to stuff everything in there, but the pack was so tighly packed I worried it might burst.

Not to mention my parka and pants would look like crumpled up pieces of paper.

You might want to look at the specs of the TRV which is a travel pack as in airline travel...I think it has a larger capacity.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 7, 2006)

I have the XT1...best purchase I've made in a while.


----------



## Ski Diva (Dec 7, 2006)

I have to add my own thumbs up to the Transpack. One of the best purchases I ever made. It really makes getting to the slopes a LOT easier. I use it for my boots, helmet, and everything I need for the day. I don't put my parka or ski pants in it, though. I wear those over.


----------



## Rushski (Dec 7, 2006)

Definitely like the idea of having the boots in their own compartments seperate from the main compartment.

Did see one that had the boots on the outside, but not inside.  Seemed to have more internal space than the trapeziod shaped bags, but the boots are truly on the outside held on by straps.  That style doesn't seem to protect or keep the boots as warm.
http://www.snowshack.com/roraboba.html

So space for other gear or better protection for boots?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2006)

I use the same system as Ski Diva . .In addition to the Transpack , i also have a High Sieera System that holds ALL you mention Greg. We use tat puppy for overnighters --its really versatile 
It has individual boot bags which zip off and can form a separate larger boot bag which is handy . In addition it has a HUMONGOUS main section to carry everything else  and has a glove section outside the main compartment.


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

Rushski said:


> Definitely like the idea of having the boots in their own compartments seperate from the main compartment.
> 
> Did see one that had the boots on the outside, but not inside.  Seemed to have more internal space than the trapeziod shaped bags, but the boots are truly on the outside held on by straps.  That style doesn't seem to protect or keep the boots as warm.
> http://www.snowshack.com/roraboba.html
> ...



Clipping the boots on looks like it would be a PIA. I'd rather just toss them in a compartment. I think the TRV is the one for me. Thanks folks!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 7, 2006)

Greg :sierratradingpost.com   4-in 1 bag now on sale unreal price $24.95


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 7, 2006)

I bought the bag by rossi that was in the link.  The boots on the outside are easy to put on, 2 clips per boot, real easy.  I put my pants, 2 pair of goggles, gloves, long underwear inside the bag.  In th outside puch thing I put my helmet.  And I just wear my jacket in.  Works great for me.

The transpack is also a great option.  They come in different sizes.  The largest size is huge!  Keeping your boots inside and protected is nice.


----------



## Terry (Dec 8, 2006)

I bought the larger transpack last year and it fits all my stuff. Helmet, ski pants, extra shirts, gloves, etc. There is even room for a six pack at the bottom if you pack it right! :beer: Makes getting to the lodge much easier. I just wear my jacket, put my pack on my back, shoulder my skis,and I am good to go. Also the boots are in a seperate compartment so the interior of the bag doesn't get all wet and dirty.


----------



## flexbert (Dec 15, 2006)

*In for a penny ...*

Well, new skis (& poles) late last year, new boots this year, I figured why not a new boot bag too...  I have been looking for a while and I like the Transpack concept.  I have ordered the TRV for myself and the Edge for my youngest daughter (I'm tired of carrying her boots, goggles, helmet, etc).  

My eldest daughter will be pleased to see the neon colours of the old (circa 1980) boot bag put to rest.

--flexbert


----------



## dl (Dec 15, 2006)

I use the TRV and am able to put the lunch size Playmate cooler inside the middle compartment (no helmet) along with a lot of misc. stuff. Wife uses XT1 and kids use Edge or Edge Jr. I think the Edge Jr is good for kids 10 and under. After that it's probably time to move up to the adult size (primarily due to the size of the boots). 

In the interest of full disclosure - I sell A LOT of boot bags and Transpack is the bag I choose.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, my sis- and bro-in-law came through with the TRV as Christmas gift! Already have it loaded and tried it on. Nice bag! With a bit of creative packing, I can easily get all my gear in thre if need be. Sturdy design and will make hauling gear to/from the lot much easier. That shoulder strap sucks at the end of a long day...


----------



## Rushski (Dec 26, 2006)

Got a TRV as well from the wife.  Seems to fit everything but my jacket in there...

Hopefully will be able to tell it from any others in black out there.


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 26, 2006)

Popular Xmas gift this year!  I got the Transpack XT1.  

Thanks to posters on this thread with your info on this pack.


----------



## flexbert (Jan 15, 2007)

*Transpack*

Well, I received the Transpack TRV for Christmas and my daughter (age 7) received the Edge.  We finally got out skiing on the weekend and I like it.  My boots (size 29.5) fit well and the centre compartment holds the accessories without a problem (helmet, gloves, goggles, ski pants, the 101 other pocketish size items that end up in there - hand warmers for others in the family, ski lock, screw driver, etc ...).  The bag is comfortable on my back and adjusts well to distribute the weight.  I concur with Greg's earlier comment re single strap shoulder bags: "That shoulder strap sucks at the end of a long day..."

The other thing I like about it is that now my daughter can easily carry her own boots, helmet, ski pants, etc in her own boot bag.  The Edge is perhaps a little bit bigger than she needs right now, but with the adjustments on the straps, it fits in the right spot on her back and this should ensure that she doesn't out-grow the bag in the next year or two.  

--flexbert


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 15, 2007)

i just got the High Sierra bag and its great...thats my one and only bag i use for overnighters and day trips....all my gear stays there, know where it is and its always ready to go!


----------



## Greg (Jan 18, 2007)

Just got the first chance to use the TRV coming in from the lot this week. Man! What a pleasure walking in with that vs. the old boot bag with the shoulder digging strap.


----------



## Rushski (Jan 20, 2007)

The Transpack works great and by the amount I'm seeing in lodges this year, people are loving them!

Of course mine is all black and I'll have to find a way to mark it to be easier to find...


----------



## Sky (Jan 20, 2007)

Sorry I missed out on this thread earlier.

I've had a Transpack for three? seasons now.  Christmas gift!  LOVE IT!  I have some crappy older "nylon" boot bag that I still keep for "alternate" weather gear....extra socks, warmer jacket liner, glove inserts, warmer ski pants, fleece pants (for when it's super cold), etc.

So I toss that in the truck....but draw from it as needed and leave it in the truck.  The Transpack holds everything else (except my coat...I wear that).  My sole length is 361.

One thig I discovered...and due mostly to my Herman Munster-sized boots......I have to put the boots in first THEN jam the center with my other goo...helmet last.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 20, 2007)

Glad you like it Greg...It certainly makes the trek from the car a lot easier.


----------



## Ski&Ride (Feb 7, 2007)

Another thumbs up for the Transpack.  After years of using a basic duffel bag (no one will steal an old crappy all black duffel bag), I picked up the XT1 this year and love it.  Only bought a new bag because it was too hard to carry my gear and my kids skis as well.  The deal I made with my kids when we started skiing as a family last year is that they needed to carry their own bags.  Now I want to buy the the smaller Transpacks for them  so they can carry their own skis as well.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 6, 2007)

Just bought the TRV for myself and a blue floral XTW for my daughter. Both appear to be very well designed and constructed. Can't wait to try them out this weekend.

I did a bit of searching online and found the best price at http://www.iskishop.com which is Inverness Ski Shop in Waitsfield, VT.

They have the TRV for $71.96, the XT-1 (and XTW) for $47.96. They didn't charge me any shipping (free on orders > $100) and they were at my door 2 days after ordering.


----------

